# Painting over drywall bubble



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Do what you can to fix the bubble. It will be well worth it. Lighter and flatter paint hide imperfections better.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Cut out the bubble
Smooth out the repair with joint compound
Feather sand
Prime repair
Coat wall with two coats quality paint


----------

